# New iPhone battery ?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone here changed their iPhone battery I see batteries plus will do it for around 70 bucks I have an iPhone 7 Plus that I love and I totally get why the battery is taking a dump, I have used this phone like mad. I don’t want to upgrade just because... phone rocks...is it worth it to get a new battery or just upgrade? Or really just asking if anyone has had this service done to their iPhone before.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Has anyone here changed their iPhone battery I see batteries plus will do it for around 70 bucks I have an iPhone 7 Plus that I love and I totally get why the battery is taking a dump, I have used this phone like mad. I don't want to upgrade just because... phone rocks...is it worth it to get a new battery or just upgrade? Or really just asking if anyone has had this service done to their iPhone before.


I replaced the battery in my 7. Managed to damage the cable that connects the screen (despite being exceptionally careful). Once that was damaged, the fingerprint reader wouldn't work. Then you need a new screen. I tried taking it to apple and they wouldn't touch it since I put a non-apple battery in it. Thankfully the guy in the mall kiosk fixed it. For $70, let them do it - just check the battery size to make sure you're getting one that is at least the equivalent of what your phone came with. Some of the replacement batteries have smaller capacities.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't do it yourself.

$70 is not bad compared to a new phone.

You need someone to replace it that does it all day long.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Don't do it yourself.
> 
> $70 is not bad compared to a new phone.
> 
> You need someone to replace it that does it all day long.


Oh tottaly, I don't mess with things like this myself anymore, last iphone battery I changed was for iphone 4..but it was a throwaway phone haha ...I am pretty certain a new battery will give me value using this iphone 7 plus for another year or so I don't need a curved screen etc.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Oh tottaly, I don't mess with things like this myself anymore, last iphone battery I changed was for iphone 4..but it was a throwaway phone haha ...I am pretty certain a new battery will give me value using this iphone 7 plus for another year or so I don't need a curved screen etc.


The other option is to trade it in on something like the new iPhone SE. You can get around $120 off for the iPhone 7 trade in from Apple.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> The other option is to trade it in on something like the new iPhone SE. You can get around $120 off for the iPhone 7 trade in from Apple.


Just love this phone, its perfect! Perfect size, perfect screen, perfect weight. I don't know why but it is 100X better than iphone 6 plus. Shit just flows with this model


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Just love this phone, its perfect! Perfect size, perfect screen, perfect weight. I don't know why but it is 100X better than iphone 6 plus. Shit just flows with this model :smiles:


If you replace the battery it will get faster.

Apple throttles the processor speed as the battery wears out.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Don't do it yourself.
> 
> $70 is not bad compared to a new phone.
> 
> You need someone to replace it that does it all day long.


I've had batteries replaced in 2 iphones: 6S and 7. Don't attempt yourself. Get a good 'strip-mall-shop' guy to do it, they have better tools and better expertise. Don't bother with AppleStore. Just do it on the side. There are many of these types of mom&pop shops in my city.



Buck-a-mile said:


> If you replace the battery it will get faster.
> 
> Apple throttles the processor speed as the battery wears out.


I believe you can go into the settings menu and turn the throttling off. Apple got burned for doing this on the sly. They opened it up in their user settings to let owners choose.

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/turn-off-iphone-throttling-ios-11.3,news-26577.html


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've had batteries replaced in 2 iphones: 6S and 7. Don't attempt yourself. Get a good 'strip-mall-shop' guy to do it, they have better tools and better expertise. Don't bother with AppleStore. Just do it on the side. There are many of these types of mom&pop shops in my city.


They are pretty quick also. If you do it all day you know all the tricks.

In an iPhone every thing is glued in. You need the right solvent to get the old battery out.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Just love this phone, its perfect! Perfect size, perfect screen, perfect weight. I don't know why but it is 100X better than iphone 6 plus. Shit just flows with this model :smiles:


Had an iPhone 6 Plus loved it, but upgraded a year ago to iPhone 8 Plus & it's the bomb &#128163; super duper fast. Will not ever upgrade to 10 or 11. 
l love ❤ the home button.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> They are pretty quick also. If you do it all day you know all the tricks.
> 
> In an iPhone every thing is glued in. You need the right solvent to get the old battery out.


When iPods were popular I replaced a lot of batteries.

At the same time TiVo had a tiny hard disk drive. I had a disk image of the drive. I would blow that onto a 500GB drive and swap out the 20GB drive.

From hours to days of recording.

I made a lot of side money.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

cangold said:


> Had an iPhone 6 Plus loved it, but upgraded a year ago to iPhone 8 Plus & it's the bomb &#128163; super duper fast. Will not ever upgrade to 10 or 11.
> l love ❤ the home button.


Yes. I replaced my aging 8 with a new SE. It's exactly the same as the 8, even the camera focal length is the same, but it has the newest processor and an extra GB of RAM. 
Blazingly fast, and should be future proofed (5G aside) for the next 3-4 years. In these heady days of wearing face masks, the Home Button makes way more sense.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buying a 4G iPhone would be a very bad idea.

Apple has a way of selling as much of the old products as they can, until they suddenly drop 5G on new phones.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Just love this phone, its perfect! Perfect size, perfect screen, perfect weight. I don't know why but it is 100X better than iphone 6 plus. Shit just flows with this model :smiles:


True... though the iPhone SE is basically the same as the iPhone 8 was in terms of size, but with updated guts. It also still has the fingerprint reader instead of the face recognition BS. I like the 7 but will probably ditch it for the SE over the summer.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Buying a 4G iPhone would be a very bad idea.
> 
> Apple has a way of selling as much of the old products as they can, until they suddenly drop 5G on new phones.


For those who want nothing to do with 5G grabbing the last gen of 4G is a good thing.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> True... though the iPhone SE is basically the same as the iPhone 8 was in terms of size, but with updated guts. It also still has the fingerprint reader instead of the face recognition BS. I like the 7 but will probably ditch it for the SE over the summer.
> 
> 
> For those who want nothing to do with 5G grabbing the last gen of 4G is a good thing.


Can't imagine why your afraif of 5G.
Who wouldn't want MUCH faster speeds.

Your local radio and TV stations put out much more RF energy than a 5G tower.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Can't imagine why your afraif of 5G.
> Who wouldn't want MUCH faster speeds.
> 
> Your local radio and TV stations put out much more RF energy than a 5G tower.


Nothing to do with pseudo-health concerns. It's a privacy thing.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

My iPhone 7+ says my battery is significantly degraded and needs to be replaced, gonna get a new one soon, battery that is. I too love this phone and won't upgrade to a newer one not when this one does exactly what I need it to do.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Have Apple do it. Apple stores will be opening, some as early as next week. That way you get a genuine Apple battery. A lot of off brand batteries are junk. It's worth a little wait/patience. 
Apple will only charge you $49 and then you get a 1 year guarantee.

https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/service/battery-power


----------

